# RIP Schooner/Scoon



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

We & the vet helped her pass at 5:45pm today. I miss her terribly!!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. After reading your other thread, you need to take solace in the fact that you did the right thing for Scooner. It is the hardest decision to make, but you allowed her to pass with dignity and did not allow her to suffer. 

Run free sweet girl. Our dogs will be there to greet you at the bridge.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Hugs. Remember your companion with fondness and joy and rejoice in a life well lived and well loved.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My GSDX is my heart and is my picture in my avatar. Keeping you both in my heart thru this difficult time!


----------

